# Map Software



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone ever use "Hunting Gps Map" software? I was looking at the product they have that overlays public/private boundaries using google earth. $40 is a descent price but wanted some firsthand reviews first. 

Thanks


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven't used it.

May not be what you are after, but you can get boundary maps off of the USGS website for free, save them as a .jpg and then do an image overlay on your own in Google Earth. It just takes a little bit of tweaking to get the images all lined up.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I was also wondering. I went to the website and it seems to be a pretty good product. The only down fall I see is that to get the entire benefit you need a higher end Garmin GPS. Some of the etrex from the last couple of years won't work. Of course I never rely on a GPS. I only use it as a convince and always pack a map and compass. I question the accuracy of the private boundaries and such it advertises. I guess the one thing you must keep in mind is that your GPS will always be +/- 10m or more depending on satellites and weather.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

You can get it to use on you desktop, it works with google earth if you dont own a high end garmin gps.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got GPS Hunt Maps and TraxWest maps. They are basically the same now. TraxWest has private land owner info as well....originally it was only available on GPS Hunt Maps. I like being able to use GPS Hunt maps on my computer in conjunction with Google Earth and Basecamp and then download to my GPS.


----------

